# Conwy - December/January time



## DRW (Nov 16, 2017)

Anyone up for a game or meet at Conwy during December/January time at the weekend or even maybe over the Christmas period. It may need to be sunday as a lot of Saturdays are comp day and it could be tight to get in 18 holes after the comp at that time of year. Can book in upto 16 people I think, so numbers not a problem, that's if there is any takers.

Believe cost would be Â£15.00 at the weekend(or during week) and depending on tee off time, there would be the option for another x holes after if you fancy it(dont think there is any extra charge either, but would check if anyone is interested in doing extra).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm a possible if on a weekend, and if Liverpool aren't at home.:thup:


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 16, 2017)

I could be up for a sunday at Conwy!


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Sounds good to me
		
Click to expand...

You can pick me up on the way through...


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2017)

Im watching with interest


----------



## DRW (Nov 20, 2017)

Sorry not been logged on since.

Sounds like we may be able to make a game. Any dates/times fit with everyone :-

17 Dec
7 Jan
14 Jan
21 Jan
28 Jan

Once I know date, will look online and confirm tee times available.


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 21, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Sorry not been logged on since.

Sounds like we may be able to make a game. Any dates/times fit with everyone :-

17 Dec
7 Jan
14 Jan
21 Jan
28 Jan

Once I know date, will look online and confirm tee times available.
		
Click to expand...

Late Jan is best for me mate!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 21, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Sorry not been logged on since.

Sounds like we may be able to make a game. Any dates/times fit with everyone :-

17 Dec
7 Jan
14 Jan
21 Jan
28 Jan

Once I know date, will look online and confirm tee times available.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Darren,

As it stands for me:-

17 Dec    Ok for that, but would prefer a morning tee time, if poss.

7 Jan    Only a maybe, as FA cup weekend, will know more after the draw in a few weeks

14 jan    cant, Liverpool vs city at home

21 jan   ok for that

28 jan   FA cup weekend, depends on if we get through and draw.

Don't work around me, as I can get over there any time, but still thought I'd put what I can make at the mo.:thup:


----------



## DRW (Nov 29, 2017)

Does 21 January work for you Jates and Liver and maybe Davemc1 and anyone else interested ?

Currently the tees released online and I can book online show anytime between 8.25 to 9.25am or 12.23 onwards available ? (not sure why the others are view only, but could probably book via the proshop if you would rather a different time).

Any particular time suits ?

(28/1 is empty apart from a visiting group from 10.15 to 11.15am.)

Let us know and will get it booked up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Does 21 January work for you Jates and Liver and maybe Davemc1 and anyone else interested ?

Currently the tees released online and I can book online show anytime between 8.25 to 9.25am or 12.23 onwards available ? (not sure why the others are view only, but could probably book via the proshop if you would rather a different time).

Any particular time suits ?

(28/1 is empty apart from a visiting group from 10.15 to 11.15am.)

Let us know and will get it booked up.
		
Click to expand...

Yes maybe just after or before that big group at 11.30 ish, so we don't have to be up at the crack of dawn, as normally a 1 1/2 hour journey for us, although I'm guessing the roads should be quiet, that time of year, even on a sunday.


----------



## johncain (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes, I think so too. Roads are really quiet now


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Both the 7th and 21st good for me :thup:


im not too fussed on time, best to liaise with the chauffeur :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Both the 7th and 21st good for me :thup:


im not too fussed on time, best to liaise with the chauffeur :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Stuey fancy it also?


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stuey fancy it also?
		
Click to expand...

Have clubs, wil travel.





if given a lift...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Have clubs, wil travel.





if given a lift... 

Click to expand...

:thup: Scouse day out, lock yer bins up.:rofl:


----------



## DRW (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm confused which date you are settling on, the 21st or 28th, as Dave says 7th or 21st and Liver says 28th and whos Stuey(is that Jates or someone else?) 

Normally the A55 is a great road to drive on(quiet).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I'm confused which date you are settling on, the 21st or 28th, as Dave says 7th or 21st and Liver says 28th and whos Stuey(is that Jates or someone else?) 

Normally the A55 is a great road to drive on(quiet).
		
Click to expand...

21st is ok for both of us, and we'll ask a fellow scouser and forummer (Stu C),also.:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Nov 30, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			21st is ok for both of us, and we'll ask a fellow scouser and forummer (Stu C),also.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

If the big lad canâ€™t make it, I might be tempted up. Course looks fab


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't think we're restricted to 1 tee time Ron.

If that is the case, Stu is a maybe, but Duffers is deffo in :thup:



pete, we have a driver


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 30, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stuey fancy it also?
		
Click to expand...

Only just seen this, I'm up for this.



Captainron said:



			If the big lad canâ€™t make it, I might be tempted up. Course looks fab
		
Click to expand...

Eh up longshanks get yourself over.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2017)

Captainron said:



			If the big lad canâ€™t make it, I might be tempted up. Course looks fab
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Darren is doing a little mini-meet, so 2 and maybe even 3 times may be needed.:thup:


----------



## Jates12 (Dec 1, 2017)

Ill be in for the 21st lads! as long as its not a stupid early tee time!


----------



## DRW (Dec 1, 2017)

Captainron said:



			If the big lad canâ€™t make it, I might be tempted up. Course looks fab
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, should be plenty of space if you fancy a cross country trip to the west side.


----------



## DRW (Dec 1, 2017)

How about 12.23 and 12.31 tee times does that fit in with late tee time?, should give us a good 4 hours before sunset at that time of year.

If okay will book them up later today.


----------



## Jates12 (Dec 1, 2017)

Those times good for me Darren


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2017)

sound for me.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Me too :thup:


----------



## DRW (Dec 4, 2017)

All booked in on the 21/1/17 at 12.23 and 12.31.:thup:

If anyone else fancies it, let us know and will book up another tee time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 4, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			All booked in on the 21/1/17 at 12.23 and 12.31.:thup:

If anyone else fancies it, let us know and will book up another tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one fella, see you then.


----------



## Nashy (Dec 17, 2017)

Is there any room for one more on this lads?


----------



## DRW (Dec 18, 2017)

Nashy said:



			Is there any room for one more on this lads?
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be a problem.:thup:

We have booked 3 tee times as I think wife/son are going to play as well, will check with pro shop this week when we play there to double check numbers we are allowed to sign in at guest rate.


----------



## Nashy (Dec 18, 2017)

Brilliant thanks Darren just let me know.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2018)

Just letting you guys know that I will not be able to play in this.

good luck lads and ladies


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 4, 2018)

I will be up for this if there is room. We are due to play there in a winter league match but I am pretty sure that is on 14 Jan.


----------



## DRW (Jan 5, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			I will be up for this if there is room. We are due to play there in a winter league match but I am pretty sure that is on 14 Jan.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Nashy/Green Bay didn't get to check numbers over Christmas with the pro shop, as didn't make it down there, due to flu.

Hopefully you should be okay, but am due to go there this weekend to play golf with the wife, so will check with the pro shop over what numbers we can sign in and confirm on Monday the max numbers with can sign in.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks. I will be able to confirm when our league match is due to be played there when I go to the club tomorrow.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 6, 2018)

Just found out that our game at Conwy is tomorrow so 21st is ok for me if there is room.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 6, 2018)

If we are limited to spaces then ill drop down to a reserve list. Im at a party the night before so depending on liquid consumption, I may be a no show...

Im still up for it, but its in the lap of the Gods :rofl:


----------



## Nashy (Jan 7, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Sorry Nashy/Green Bay didn't get to check numbers over Christmas with the pro shop, as didn't make it down there, due to flu.

Hopefully you should be okay, but am due to go there this weekend to play golf with the wife, so will check with the pro shop over what numbers we can sign in and confirm on Monday the max numbers with can sign in.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Darren just let me know.


----------



## DRW (Jan 8, 2018)

Checked in pro shop yesterday and it looks like I have slightly misunderstood (DOH!). Adam cant sign anyone in as he is a junior still but Joanne and I can sign in upto 6 guests at the Â£15.00 per round, then its Â£35.00 round.

We have 3 tee times booked currently, so we can all play and think the following have shown interest :-

Liverbirdie
Jates12
Davemc1
StuartC
Nashy
Green Bay Hacker
Duffers

If all 7 turn up, then it would work out at 6*Â£15 plus 1*Â£35 = Â£125/7 = Â£17.86 per person, but more likely someone wont turn up :ears: :rofl: and it will just be the Â£15.00. If it doesn't work for anyone can always arrange another game at a later date.

Don't mind who teams up with who, can either throw balls up or you can pick your partners.

Course was basically dry, so no mud round your ankles. Roads from here to Conwy as always are free flowing.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Checked in pro shop yesterday and it looks like I have slightly misunderstood (DOH!). Adam cant sign anyone in as he is a junior still but Joanne and I can sign in upto 6 guests at the Â£15.00 per round, then its Â£35.00 round.

We have 3 tee times booked currently, so we can all play and think the following have shown interest :-

Liverbirdie
Jates12
Davemc1
StuartC
Nashy
Green Bay Hacker
Duffers

If all 7 turn up, then it would work out at 6*Â£15 plus 1*Â£35 = Â£125/7 = Â£17.86 per person, but more likely someone wont turn up :ears: :rofl: and it will just be the Â£15.00. If it doesn't work for anyone can always arrange another game at a later date.

Don't mind who teams up with who, can either throw balls up or you can pick your partners.

Course was basically dry, so no mud round your ankles. Roads from here to Conwy as always are free flowing.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to pay the extra if 7 turn up - alternatively just bin Davey mac. :rofl:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 8, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Checked in pro shop yesterday and it looks like I have slightly misunderstood (DOH!). Adam cant sign anyone in as he is a junior still but Joanne and I can sign in upto 6 guests at the Â£15.00 per round, then its Â£35.00 round.

We have 3 tee times booked currently, so we can all play and think the following have shown interest :-

Liverbirdie
Jates12
Davemc1
StuartC
Nashy
Green Bay Hacker
Duffers

If all 7 turn up, then it would work out at 6*Â£15 plus 1*Â£35 = Â£125/7 = Â£17.86 per person, but more likely someone wont turn up :ears: :rofl: and it will just be the Â£15.00. If it doesn't work for anyone can always arrange another game at a later date.

Don't mind who teams up with who, can either throw balls up or you can pick your partners.

Course was basically dry, so no mud round your ankles. Roads from here to Conwy as always are free flowing.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Darren. Pretty slow going out there yesterday. Our match play games had to join up into 4balls to help the flow.


----------



## DRW (Jan 8, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Thanks Darren. Pretty slow going out there yesterday. Our match play games had to join up into 4balls to help the flow.
		
Click to expand...

We teed off at midday, was next after the team games I think we had 3-4 holes clear holes ahead of us, but caught up with the group in front of us by the 8th, so Joanne/Adam went off to the clubhouse at the 11th tee to get coffees to warm up.

Think we finished at about 3.45, so wasn't to bad for us, given we had a coffee stop and quite a bit of waiting. We did see a fourball teeing off the 18th, which must have been a good 20 minutes behind the group in front of them, which was probably the group that slowed the pace down.

Congs on halving your match.


----------



## DRW (Jan 8, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Happy to pay the extra if 7 turn up - alternatively just bin Davey mac. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping he would make, as I fancy a new driver, whats he got as his M2 replacement, cash in hand ready


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 8, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			We teed off at midday, was next after the team games I think we had 3-4 holes clear holes ahead of us, but caught up with the group in front of us by the 8th, so Joanne/Adam went off to the clubhouse at the 11th tee to get coffees to warm up.

Think we finished at about 3.45, so wasn't to bad for us, given we had a coffee stop and quite a bit of waiting. We did see a fourball teeing off the 18th, which must have been a good 20 minutes behind the group in front of them, which was probably the group that slowed the pace down.

Congs on halving your match.
		
Click to expand...

You were directly behind our group then. We were down to a 2 ball for the last 2 holes as the other game was over and they walked in. 18 seemed to take ages as both the matches ahead went down to the last putts and both our players lost.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I was hoping he would make, as I fancy a new driver, whats he got as his M2 replacement, cash in hand ready 

Click to expand...

He'll have two different ones again in the meantime.....

#talentnottech


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 8, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I was hoping he would make, as I fancy a new driver, whats he got as his M2 replacement, cash in hand ready 

Click to expand...


im perfectly happy thank you very much!

he says having hit half a dozen shots into a sim, and with no chance of a sniff of a round before Conwy


----------



## Nashy (Jan 8, 2018)

Darren I am happy with either, thanks for sorting that out. What sort of times are people looking at getting there for?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2018)

Nashy said:



			Darren I am happy with either, thanks for sorting that out. What sort of times are people looking at getting there for?
		
Click to expand...

May get there for a brekky beforehand, so an hour before.

If Ive only got 1 other in the mo-mo_ can pick you up on the way through, if you want. I'll make sure Stuey is playing in the meantime._


----------



## DRW (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't mind arriving earlier for a spot of breakfast, if people are arriving earlier. (failing that normally we arrive about half an hour before teeing off).


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2018)

me and duffers will be there, looking forward to it.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 9, 2018)

Will get there for about 11.30


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Scott The Evertonian off here and his mate Tony are up for this if still places?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2018)

Scousers missus may join us as well, just waiting for her to get back to me and if there is a spec.


----------



## Jates12 (Jan 15, 2018)

Im gonna have to pull out of this one fellas, Missus' Grandma has been told she only has a couple of days left so need to be with the family unfortunately. Have a good day out and I hope the weather is decent.


----------



## DRW (Jan 16, 2018)

Weather looking a big dodgy for Sunday, at the moment, not sure if people wish to still go or leave it to decide closer or just go for it :-

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcmr0gu3s#?date=2018-01-21

Think we currently have 9 people going 
Liverbirdie
Davemc1
 StuartC
 Nashy
 Green Bay  Hacker
 Duffers
MeW
JoanneW
AdamW


Liverebirdie/Davemc therefore there is room in the 3 tee times for 3 more people and doesn't cause me any problems. What we do over round costs not sure, as if all 9 came that would equate to Â£21.67 each(Â£15 for 1st 6, then Â£35 for 3 people) or another way to work it out.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 16, 2018)

Just a normal day on the links with only a 50% chance of rain. No problem


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 16, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Weather looking a big dodgy for Sunday, at the moment, not sure if people wish to still go or leave it to decide closer or just go for it :-

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcmr0gu3s#?date=2018-01-21

Think we currently have 9 people going 
Liverbirdie
Davemc1
 StuartC
 Nashy
 Green Bay  Hacker
 Duffers
MeW
JoanneW
AdamW


Liverebirdie/Davemc therefore there is room in the 3 tee times for 3 more people and doesn't cause me any problems. What we do over round costs not sure, as if all 9 came that would equate to Â£21.67 each(Â£15 for 1st 6, then Â£35 for 3 people) or another way to work it out.
		
Click to expand...

Good man! Looking forward to this.

Re green fees. How about the top 6 point scorers pay Â£15 the 3 stragglers pay the Â£35 :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Weather looking a big dodgy for Sunday, at the moment, not sure if people wish to still go or leave it to decide closer or just go for it :-

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcmr0gu3s#?date=2018-01-21

Think we currently have 9 people going 
Liverbirdie
Davemc1
 StuartC
 Nashy
 Green Bay  Hacker
 Duffers
MeW
JoanneW
AdamW


Liverebirdie/Davemc therefore there is room in the 3 tee times for 3 more people and doesn't cause me any problems. What we do over round costs not sure, as if all 9 came that would equate to Â£21.67 each(Â£15 for 1st 6, then Â£35 for 3 people) or another way to work it out.
		
Click to expand...

The weather can change so much over 4-5 days, so I'm happy to wait until Friday and make a call, and as long as not biblical rain, will be game. 

I'm not bothered if Â£15 or Â£21 - maybe all throw Â£25 in, and pay cash prizes to the top 3?


----------



## Nashy (Jan 18, 2018)

I am fine with Â£25 to have some towards prizes.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 18, 2018)

Nashy said:



			I am fine with Â£25 to have some towards prizes.
		
Click to expand...

And me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			And me.
		
Click to expand...

Home team off 7/8's? 

Weather still looks bad....


----------



## DRW (Jan 18, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			maybe all throw Â£25 in,
		
Click to expand...

Holy cravats that an expensive one way bet for me Â£75:rofl:

Don't think there is a home team, just a couple of bandits in that dodgy north of wales cat 1 team.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 18, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Home team off 7/8's? 

Weather still looks bad....

Click to expand...

Home?????
I suppose 3 or 4 times a year classes as home. Let's go for 3/4 then oo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Holy cravats that an expensive one way bet for me Â£75:rofl:

Don't think there is a home team, just a couple of bandits in that dodgy north of wales cat 1 team.

Click to expand...

Sorry guests throw Â£25 in - homers can throw Â£4 in each.

What do we reckon, still looks like peeing down all day, lets see what it says by tomorrow night.


----------



## Nashy (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't think I have mentioned that I got a new waterproof jacket for Xmas, and I am yet to try it out!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 19, 2018)

Forecast constantly changing. Heavy rain in morning with light rain showers in afternoon now.


----------



## DRW (Jan 19, 2018)

Nashy said:



			I don't think I have mentioned that I got a new waterproof jacket for Xmas, and I am yet to try it out!
		
Click to expand...

Your going to need more than that, you'll need plastic dress wear like toto coele had.


Weather is looking slightly better and if people wish to play, don't mind travelling up to Conwy on Sunday and taking my chances, tbh not sure if I would actually play out of choice if it is hammering it down and heavy winds on the day, may well try 9 for the shear hell of it(could be good training for Turnberry:rofl. 


So I am game, I will log in tomorrow and check whos coming, but post up if you not, then I can cancel any relevant spare tee times, just in case any other members want the tee time:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Your going to need more than that, you'll need plastic dress wear like toto coele had.


Weather is looking slightly better and if people wish to play, don't mind travelling up to Conwy on Sunday and taking my chances, tbh not sure if I would actually play out of choice if it is hammering it down and heavy winds on the day, may well try 9 for the shear hell of it(could be good training for Turnberry:rofl. 


So I am game, I will log in tomorrow and check whos coming, but post up if you not, then I can cancel any relevant spare tee times, just in case any other members want the tee time:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, similar to you - 2 hour drive there and back, and 4 hours of constant rain doesn't sound appealing.

however, willing to leave until tomorrow and check in. I'll play in rain, but constant rain and wind isn't fun.


----------



## Nashy (Jan 19, 2018)

Trust me when I say you don't want to see me in a plastic dress! Plus those days are long gone around the same time as my military ID card.

I will check in tomorrow and see how people feel. Tbh I would play whatever as it's the last game I will get for a few weeks, and I just really want to play it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Your going to need more than that, you'll need plastic dress wear like toto coele had.
		
Click to expand...

That must be the only time Toto Ceole has ever been mentioned on a golf forum. Extra marks for you.:thup:


----------



## DRW (Jan 20, 2018)

I will be there tomorrow whatever the weather(and I would have thought joanne and adam). We do have some snow forecast around home today, but that shouldn't stop us.
The weather is looking looking grand now :whoo:

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcmr0gu3s#?date=2018-01-21


----------



## The Evertonian (Jan 20, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I will be there tomorrow whatever the weather(and I would have thought joanne and adam). We do have some snow forecast around home today, but that shouldn't stop us.
The weather is looking looking grand now :whoo:

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcmr0gu3s#?date=2018-01-21

Click to expand...

I will be making the trip tomorrow whatever the weather. Like Nashy this will be my last round for a couple of weeks and Iâ€™m looking forward to it Darren, cheers Scott.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 20, 2018)

I will also be there.

Weather improving all the time

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2652426


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm game, just confirming that stuey and the jockey is.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes we'll be there Darren


----------



## Nashy (Jan 20, 2018)

Brilliant, I will aim to get there for around 1130 and see if I can get something to eat before we go out.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Had a message off Craig Huds (played it today) saying the course is wet, standing water on greens etc

wont bother me, I'll still be too pished to notice


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Had a message off Craig Huds (played it today) saying the course is wet, standing water on greens etc

wont bother me, I'll still be too pished to notice 

Click to expand...

no point playing it in those conditions imo


----------



## DRW (Jan 20, 2018)

just back from the club, weather now updated to be heavy rain from 6am to 3pm , will check in the morning by 9.30 with the club and update the thread, to check if the course is open and playable, as would imagine a few hours of heavy rain may close it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			just back from the club, weather now updated to be heavy rain from 6am to 3pm , will check in the morning by 9.30 with the club and update the thread, to check if the course is open and playable, as would imagine a few hours of heavy rain may close it?

Click to expand...

The forecast doesn't look good at all, I know it tends to drain pretty quickly but if reports are correct re standing water on greens it's only going to get worse. 

I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			The forecast doesn't look good at all, I know it tends to drain pretty quickly but if reports are correct re standing water on greens it's only going to get worse. 

I'll keep an eye on this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Looking very doubtful.

If its been standing water on a links today, plus heavy rain from 5.00 am, I reckon its too big a gamble. I'll check in at 9 tomorrow on here, but only a 30% chance I'll take the gamble.

Shame, but I'm willing to go again in the coming weeks, if this doesnt go ahead.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 21, 2018)

From the greens team;

https://twitter.com/leejonesyboi/status/954978745814802432?s=09

Forecast;

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8q26bsbmd96tgbq/Screenshot_20180121-080440.png?dl=0

Think youd be barmy to play. Based on yesterday I'd advise you to postpone for a day when you can actually enjoy the place.

Shame for you, and the caterers who were planning on record toast sales, but hopefully you'll get a boss day next time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2018)

We've sacked it chaps, due to that weather. Me, stu and Dave mc, that is.

Hope the course holds out for those that go for it, but deffo up for a knock in the next few weeks there, if we sort it again.

Thanks to Darren for organising.


----------



## DRW (Jan 21, 2018)

Course is open, 15th in temp and very wet, just spoken to pro shop.

We have snow here and due to be heavy for the hours.

Greenbay, Nashy, Everty, we are still going to come, if you want to play ? (if you don't let us know in the next hour). Just in case we get stuck in snow, we have okayed it with the pro shop that you can book in with the tee time in our name and just pay guest rate of Â£15. :thup:Think course maybe dead:rofl:

For the liverloopers, I think that say its a no goer and we rearrange for the next few weeks, as would ne nice to meet you lot:thup:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 21, 2018)

Just seen a tweet from head greenkeeper saying course open but wet in places. 15th is also on a temp due to water on green. Watching golf on tv in bed seems more attractive.


----------



## DRW (Jan 21, 2018)

Just to confirm *100%*, me and adam(think Joanne would rather do then ironing:rofl are definitely going and will play at least 10 holes if not all of them. We are calling itTerrible Turnberry training:clap:

I believe Nashy is still going, Green bay is going to turn up as well. Not heard from everton.

Will hopefully leave about 10am and arrive at 11.30-11.45 depending on snow conditions up the road. See you there whatever your names are oo:

My mobile number is 07555 176739


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks to Darren, Joanne and Adam for hosting and Nashy for the game. Thought we were in for a right drenching but there was only heavy rain for about 5 holes. Not sure what was happening when we played 11 but the wind was so warm you'd have thought it was the middle of summer. The round took just over 3 hours as almost everyone else had been scared off by the forecast.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Thanks to Darren, Joanne and Adam for hosting and Nashy for the game. Thought we were in for a right drenching but there was only heavy rain for about 5 holes. Not sure what was happening when we played 11 but the wind was so warm you'd have thought it was the middle of summer. The round took just over 3 hours as almost everyone else had been scared off by the forecast.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you got away with it.:thup:

Was there any standing water on the greens?

I'm probably free this coming Sunday, what condition was the course in generally?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glad to hear you got away with it.:thup:

Was there any standing water on the greens?

I'm probably free this coming Sunday, what condition was the course in generally?
		
Click to expand...

There was quite a bit of water on the greens, especially the last. A lot of the pins were placed on the high points, where possible, and there were probably about five greens where water was a problem. The 15th was also a temp, less than 100 yards.

Overall the course was in pretty good nick considering the amount of rain there has been in the last week. Most of the bunkers seem to be GUR as they are having work done on them or are flooded.


----------



## Nashy (Jan 21, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Thanks to Darren, Joanne and Adam for hosting and Nashy for the game. Thought we were in for a right drenching but there was only heavy rain for about 5 holes. Not sure what was happening when we played 11 but the wind was so warm you'd have thought it was the middle of summer. The round took just over 3 hours as almost everyone else had been scared off by the forecast.
		
Click to expand...

I will second that, I really enjoyed it and the course held up very well with the amount of water it had on it. Tough conditions today with the wind and rain. I would like to play it in the summer to see how it plays when it's hard and fast.


----------



## DRW (Jan 21, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Thanks to Darren, Joanne and Adam for hosting and Nashy for the game. Thought we were in for a right drenching but there was only heavy rain for about 5 holes. Not sure what was happening when we played 11 but the wind was so warm you'd have thought it was the middle of summer. The round took just over 3 hours as almost everyone else had been scared off by the forecast.
		
Click to expand...

Really glad we drove over, really enjoyed it and cough cough kind of got lucky with the weather, only got soaked to the skin for 5 holes:rofl:

That was freaky weather up the 11th, very strange felt like someone had turned the heater on

Thanks GBH and Nashy for coming almost millionaires golf and thanks for the drink GBH. Hope to have another game with you both, in nicer conditions:thup:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 21, 2018)

Nashy said:



			I will second that, I really enjoyed it and the course held up very well with the amount of water it had on it. Tough conditions today with the wind and rain. *I would like to play it in the summer to see how it plays when it's hard and fast*.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully some of those birdy putts will drop next time.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 21, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Really glad we drove over, really enjoyed it and cough cough kind of got lucky with the weather, only got soaked to the skin for 5 holes:rofl:

*That was freaky weather up the 11th, very strange felt like someone had turned the heater on*

Thanks GBH and Nashy for coming almost millionaires golf and thanks for the drink GBH. Hope to have another game with you both, in nicer conditions:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps it was the Tradewinds that made their way over from last weeks Sony Open in Hawaii!!!!!!


----------



## Nashy (Jan 21, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Hopefully some of those birdy putts will drop next time.
		
Click to expand...

I just need to hit them better mate.


----------



## DRW (Jan 24, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm probably free this coming Sunday, what condition was the course in generally?
		
Click to expand...

We are probably going this sunday, not 100% at the moment. Not quite sure who out of us would be going, probably all 3, keeping an eye on the weather and got to check with Mum if wishes to come. Not that stops us booking another tee time, would just restrict makeup of groups(ie I would play with Joanne & mum). That said Adam doesn't like playing with his dad/mum, don't think we are cool anymore:rofl:

The course as such is pretty dry, off the forward green tees and greens were rolling fine for time of year but a lot of bunker are being redone. basically winter golf.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			We are probably going this sunday, not 100% at the moment. Not quite sure who out of us would be going, probably all 3, keeping an eye on the weather and got to check with Mum if wishes to come. Not that stops us booking another tee time, would just restrict makeup of groups(ie I would play with Joanne & mum). That said Adam doesn't like playing with his dad/mum, don't think we are cool anymore:rofl:

The course as such is pretty dry, off the forward green tees and greens were rolling fine for time of year but a lot of bunker are being redone. basically winter golf.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Darren, but said yes to a knock at Wallasey in the meantime, so the family outing is back on.

I will get over there in the next month or so, though.:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi Darren, any chance of rearranging this for Feb 10th? Iâ€™m down in Wales that weekend. Have spoke to a few of the boys and theyâ€™d be up for a game

cheers mate


----------



## DRW (Feb 2, 2018)

Sorry Saturdays are Mens comps day and no daylight tee times available on Saturday as a result at this time of year, therefore a no goer.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Bleedin members eh..? 

No worries mate, will keep an eye out for future meets.


----------

